# Overige rubrieken > Zorgverzekeringen en mutualtiteit >  Sociale MAF (rechthebbenden op de verhoogde verzekeringstegemoetkoming)

## christel1

Voor de Belgen is er een wet die bepaald hoeveel we maximum aan remgeld mogen betalen per jaar aan hospitalisatie, doktersopleg, apothekersopleg, tandarts, kiné, thuisverpleging.
Veel mensen weten dit niet ook al moet de mutualtiteit hen daarvan op de hoogte brengen, dus dit zijn de inkomensgrenzen en het bedrag dat je maximum zelf moet betalen, eens je daarover zit krijg je een volledige terugbetaling van je dokterskosten en hetgene ik hierboven heb opgesomd
Inkomens : 
- tot 16.114,10 € = 450 €
- tussen 16.114,11 € en 24.772,41 € = 650 €
- tussen 24.742,42 € en 33,430,75 € = 1000 €
- tussen 33.430,76 € en 41.728,30 € = 1400 €
- vanaf 41.728,31 = 1800 €
Kinderen jonger dan 19 jaar = 650 €
Kinderen met verhoogde kinderbijslag = 450 €

De maximumfactuur heeft tot doel gezinnen met hoge gezondheiskosten beter te beschermen. In functie van de sociale toestand of van het inkomen wordt een plafond vastgesteld waarboven de gezinnen geen remgelden meer moeten betalen. Onder "gezin" wordt verstaan, al de personen die onder 1 dak leven op datum van 1 januari van het betrokken jaar. Het remgeld is het wettelijk persoonlijk aandeel in de kostprijs van welbepaalde geneeskundige verstrekkingen (bv visite dokter kost 25 €, terugbetaling 18 €, remgeld 7 €). 
Ik krijg van mijn mutualtiteit elke maand een uittreksel met betalingen op aan dokter-ziekenhuis enzo, daar staat op wat de dokter aanrekent en wat ik terugkrijg en wat mijn persoonlijke bijdrage is. Ik weet niet of dit bij iedereen het geval is maar als je dit krijgt kan je ook zien of je al aan je maximumbijdrage zit of niet. Mijn zoon is bij het HZIV en krijgt dit bewijs ook. 
Met vriendelijke groeten 
Christel1

----------


## christel1

http://www.sweetlove.be/br_maximumfactuur.htm
Hier staat nog meer uitleg in over die Sociale MAF factuur 
Groetjes 
Christel

----------

